# training the watch command



## Chad Hunter (May 11, 2009)

Being around the dog training scene for quite some time now, I have trained, seen, and heard of several different ways to teach and reinforce the watch command. I know there are a few different applications for the command depending on the situation, but I am curious as to how others teach the behavior when it comes to a working dog application (schutzhund, ring, PSA, etc.). I currently am working on my 13 week old Mal pup and so far so good. Any thoughts and examples of how any of you train 'watch' I am curious to know what seems to be common amongst everyone... Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just put a word on the behaviour. When the dog is watching/barking at someone just give a 'watch" command and praise when done correctly.
Others will have the dog under control and as the "badguy" starts the threat then give the command. 
It wont take long and the command will start triggering the dog to start watching/barking. 
You take this to whatever level you care to and whatever the dog is able to do.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I use it for the dog to watch me. At heel, long down, etc.

Bad guy means get fired up!


----------



## Chad Hunter (May 11, 2009)

my fault... i should have made it a bit more clear. Thank you for input on the "watch" command. But what i was implying was regarding the focus on handler command "watch". During obedience/ heelwork, building the dogs alertness on the handler (eye to eye contact with handler)... Thank you !


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gotcha!
Mine is all reward based, marker training. 
One of a numbr of sites explaing it. http://www.leespets.com/TheEyeContactGame.html
This works best with a dog that is driven for food or a toy. The food is better to start with if the dog's drive for a toy is so high that it can't concentrate.


----------



## Chad Hunter (May 11, 2009)

thats an awesome link, very similar to the same technique i use. Thank you


----------



## Kostas Kranis (Apr 30, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Gotcha!
> ...


I have used a very simmilar technique. The only difference is that I let my dog smell the treat in my hand and then close it in front of his nose. You may have to endure some licking or even small bites but soon the dog realizes that the only way to get the treat is to look at you.

In order to help the dog learn the command (not just the action) I did the following: when he was persistently staring at my hand, I used the word "look". As soon as we had direct eye contact, I rewarded him both orally ("yesssss") and opened my hand so that he could get the treat. 

After that, I started demanding prolonged eye contact.

After a few sessions, the dog knows that he must look at me in the eyes when I say "look".

It is best to use this technique when the dog is hungry. I used it for a few minutes before giving him his food.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Another way is to have a treat held between the fingers in front of your eyes - saying watch or watch me in an exercise of it's own, when they focus, reward and gradually build up a little time, doesn't take long for them to get it. Another I've heard of but haven't tried; is to spit sausage at your dog - watch me and when he looks, spit some sausage at him/her :-D


----------



## Ryan Cole (Mar 5, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Another way is to have a treat held between the fingers in front of your eyes - saying watch or watch me in an exercise of it's own, when they focus, reward and gradually build up a little time, doesn't take long for them to get it. Another I've heard of but haven't tried; is to spit sausage at your dog - watch me and when he looks, spit some sausage at him/her :-D


 
I WANT VIDEO!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I free shape it. As a puppy, I put their food down (you can use a toy also), I hold them on a leash, about a foot away. The dog out of fustration , looking for guidance...what ever it does not matter, will eventually look. I then say "okay" or you can clicker train it...and let them eat. after a few sessions they will immediatly look. Then I start holding the food bowl in my hand, I move it around....and start proofing look. then I transfer to the toy...I hold the toy in plain view...or next to thier head...the do not get it till they look.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

I train a watch similarly to James. By letting the dog demonstrate a behavior on its own, putting a cue on it and rewarding, the dog is actively learning not just performing a targeted or coerced behavior.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I use the 'watch me' command when I want my dogs to make eye contact with me & the German 'pass off' command as an 'ALERT' command to watch ' someone in question' or the 'bad guy' in protection work. Both commands have been taught the same way that Bob Scott stated. I want the dogs to know that these are totaly different commands & that is the reason for not using the word 'watch' in both commands.


----------

